# Which Plunger & Magnetic Rest for my Samick Sage



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been shooting my Sage off the Shelf & now I would like to try a Magnetic rest with a Plunger.

I would like some suggestions for I know nothing about Recurve rests and plungers.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

Any ideas? I'm new to recurve shooting.

Thanks,


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

I would check out 3rivers and lancaster archery and read the reviews. I can't personally help you out, I haven't had the chance to use on yet.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

MO Hawkeye said:


> I have been shooting my Sage off the Shelf & now I would like to try a Magnetic rest with a Plunger.
> 
> I would like some suggestions for I know nothing about Recurve rests and plungers.
> 
> ...


For the money you can't go wrong with the Shibuya plunger. They are used by many top shooters. There are lots of good magnetic rests and you can get good results even with the inexpensive ones like the the stick on KAP rest. ARE and Shibuya both make good stick on rests, both adjustable and non-adjustable. Adjustable can be important if you use different arrow diameters. You need to adjust the rest height to get the arrow to center on the plunger. And stick on magnetic rests (as opposed to wrap arounds) are common even at the highest levels of competition.

Don't forget to reset your index nock on you bow string higher to compensate for the height of the arrow rest when you install it.

Google the Easton Tuning Guide PDF for details on how to tune your bow with a plunger.

Magnetic rests are great, but the little wires they use can be accidentally bent if handled roughly, so they may not be the best choice for hunting.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Paul -

Your safest bet for a hunting rig would be a NAP Centershot flipper, if your bow is cut far enough past center for it. It has some of the features of a plunger/rest combo and is fairly indestructable. 

If you really want to go for a plunger/rest combo, look at the TradTech Stubby or 3Rivers DAS short plunger and pick a rest like the Cavalier T-300 Hunter. However most flipper rests will work and they aren't as fragile as they might appear. Even the cheapo Hoyt Hunter rest will work, if you aren't set on a flipper.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

As you can see by the difference in my response and Viper's response, there are a great number of options. Tell us what type of shooting you plan on doing with the bow. My suggestions were based on the idea that you are target shooting with the bow. Viper is going with the assumption that you are hunting with it and, thus, will appreciate sturdier, more compact and less fussy options.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

WB -

Yup, we both made assumptions - you know what they say about assuming ... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be using this bow as an entry level target bow. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------

